# well how about this one



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

One of my dads buddys has an anti hunter neighbor. He had arrived at his blind this morning and found about 500 lbs of carrots in front of his blind. He sat in his blind for about 20 min. and a CO showed up and while in the process of getting the court date, He remembered that He had a camera set out. He reviewed the footage and found his neighbor on film and presented it to the CO and he still has to go to court on the baiting cahrges but was told to bring the film to court and he would be fine.

what would you think?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

he shouldnt have sat in the blind.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Sounds like a story I heard the other day involving a blind that was destroyed. The guy on the camera "didn't destroy the blind". He was only "standing over and looking for a name so he could call and tell the guy his blind was destroyed". 
If he saw the bait pile he should have called first. 
You can't drive a car someone else stole just because it was unlocked and the keys were in it either.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Neighbors like that SUCK!


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that would be proof of trespassing along with other offenses.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

j1musser said:


> I think that would be proof of trespassing along with other offenses.


Agreed. I would think that the CO could have walked over to the neighbor at that point and issued another ticket.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

First...500lbs sounds a bit extreme. 10 lbs would have been sufficient in the no baiting zone. 
Unless the camera shows the neighbor carrying or putting out the carrots, not a whole lot can be done.
The fact is that he did hunt over the bait, weather he put it there or not.
What it boils down to is how the judge interprets the evidence.
Please keep us posted as to how this case turns out.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I apologize, I heard wrong. He noticed the pile and kept walking. He called the CO and The camera shows the neighbor with 10 bags of carrots in a little over 45 miniutes.

sorry for not getting the info right the first time.

pat


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Since this guy is supposedly an anti-hunter, that "neighbor should have got 3 tickets. One for illegal baiting, one for trespass, and one for hunter harrassment(getting the hunter in trouble with the law). I guess the burden of proof lies on the video tapes, otherwise its his word against yours. It is up to the judge and jury to decide. This year, it is illegal to bait regardless if you are hunting over it or not, because of the presence of Bovine TB and now, CWD. I don't know what would excuse the fact that he was hunting over it. I would have called the CO immediately. Good luck in your case.....


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

love2fish93 said:


> I apologize, I heard wrong. He noticed the pile and kept walking. He called the CO and The camera shows the neighbor with 10 bags of carrots in a little over 45 miniutes.
> 
> sorry for not getting the info right the first time.
> 
> pat


Does that mean he didnt get the ticket then? 

CB


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

no he got out of the ticket in court and was able to do a trespassing and destruction of property and I think that the PETA guy got the baiting fine as well


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This is another thread that is confusing. I think it should be moved to Sound Off because there is no law question and there obviously is a lack of factual information.


----------

